# Montana Lifetime license?



## new2duckn

Does Montana have a resident lifetime hunting license? What is the cost? Considering moving there and was just curious, as I have a Oklahoma lifetime license and it pays for itself very quickly. Looking at the Livingston/Bozeman area. Thanks


----------



## Big Sky

No, MT doesn't have a lifetime license, gotta buy a new one every year. Resident tags though are pretty cheap.


----------



## new2duckn

Thanks....that explains why I couldn't find anything.


----------

